# What Mbti Type are you?



## narwhalcupcake (Jan 26, 2013)

I was just curious... hmmm :kitteh:


----------



## heyariwhatsup (Feb 16, 2013)

*istp*


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

INTP master race reporting in.


----------



## KilljoyKoala (Mar 22, 2013)

ISTP represent.


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

Infp~


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Infp ^^


----------



## DarkSideOfLight (Feb 15, 2011)

Lol........


----------



## boo18920 (Mar 18, 2013)

Infp


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

isfp


----------



## beautifulchaos (Mar 30, 2013)

INFP reporting for duty.


----------



## EricJS (Dec 8, 2012)

INTJ :wink:


----------



## FootJoyGolf (Apr 4, 2013)

INFJ roud:


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

Enfj :d


----------



## narwhalcupcake (Jan 26, 2013)

Well, judging by the poll's results so far, the majority of us are INxx...


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

The beloved and hated INFJ roud:


----------



## Finnatic (Jan 2, 2013)

*ENFP *here in comic sans


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

ENTJ present. I heard you needed someone to organize this whole operation...


----------

